# Two Lovable Cats Need Good Home



## blackdog12 (Sep 27, 2009)

Two cats Whiskers and Grace are in need of a good home. Both cats are fixed and front claws removed. Whiskers is a black and white handsome male cat. Grace is an all grey sweetheart. Both cats are about 4-5 years of age and are in need of a loving owner. It would be nice if they could be adopted together but will separate if the need arises. Both are very playful and loving and are good with gentle children and gentle dogs. Both cats are in need of updated shots. Need only serious inquiries. All we ask for are a gentle owner and loving home.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

where are you? and are the cats actually de-clawed?!


----------



## blackdog12 (Sep 27, 2009)

I live in Saint Charles, MI and yes the cats are front declawed.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I think you will find this is a mainly UK site - hence the horror at declawing! Hope you find homes.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

spid said:


> I think you will find this is a mainly UK site - hence the horror at declawing! Hope you find homes.


couldnt agree more, i dont understand the need for it. Hope you get homes for the cats. You will probably be best advertising at your local vets or something.


----------



## blackdog12 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank You I'll keep trying to find loving homes for them!!!


----------

